# CAMBIAR NUMERO A TEXTO



## pancho (Mar 22, 2007)

HOLA QUE TAL?

   NECESITO SABER COMO HAGO PARA OBTENER UN NUMERO QUE LO TENGO COMO NUMERO A LETRAS, COMO PARA UN CHEQUE. Ej. EL NUMERO ES 32 Y QUIERO QUE EN LA CELDA DE AL LADO ME APARESCA TREINTA Y DOS CON 00/100.


MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 22, 2007)

Lo siento, pero no tengo tiempo hoy para ofrecer una respuesta muy detallada ni de revisar bien toda la información en los vínculos que incluyo abajo.  Sé que he visto una función para hacer esto en español.  La función más conocida para hacer esto en inglés es _SpellNumber._ Si hace una búsqueda para "spellnumber" aquí o con Google hallará muchas soluciones.


http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=152533&highlight=spellnumber

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=259657&highlight=convert+number+check+cheque

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q213360

Casi se me olvide: ¡NO TIENE QUE GRITAR! (ESCRIBIR EN TODO MAYUSCULA.)  Comprendemos igual si usted usa "voz normal". :wink:

Atte,


----------



## galileogali (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahi vas a encontrar el modulo de una UDF, en español....

http://www.esnips.com/doc/49b7edbc-5fdd-4fef-986f-1c5933e88b3a/num-a-let


GALILEOGALI

(Material recolectado en la red, disponible para uso público)


----------

